# Worries over teething and jumping!



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Help - I find I worry more about my gorgeous little dog than I did my kids when they were little! Izzy jumps crazily everywhere - she jumps up to 4 ft and then lands onto hard floors, icy ground etc - I try to stop her but it is impossible. She can run really really fast and is very lively - however - when she has been curled up in her bed (which is a large size for her) she seems to limp with stiff back legs when she gets up. It doesn't last long - maybe up to 5/10 mins, then she is as agile as ever - any ideas? Should I take her to the vet?

She also has been teething for ever! She lost all her baby teeth quite quickly and the new ones are growing but her breath often smells of blood, but I can't see any blood. She is now 9 months old. Her bottom canine tooth seems to fit between two on the top jaw but it jabs into her gum and she has a blood blister there - again is this a big problem?

xx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

dont know about the blood blister not had that with my lot. does she seem uncomfertable with it. how long had it been their? maybre a little bongella or a frosen tea towle too chew on. 

as for her jumping, does she jump to jump over stuff on just jumping on the spot ?


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

kendal said:


> dont know about the blood blister not had that with my lot. does she seem uncomfertable with it. how long had it been their? maybre a little bongella or a frosen tea towle too chew on.
> 
> as for her jumping, does she jump to jump over stuff on just jumping on the spot ?


Hi, thanks for the quick response - she just jumps! An example - we are in the garden and she runs towards me and leaps into the air. A walk off the lead and she ran up a bank taller than me and lept off! She doesn't seem to hurt herself but I worry about her joints.

Do you know when their teeth should be fully in - does it ususally take this long?

Thanks - Cara and Izzy xx


----------

